# Pics from Ottawa 2007 Smoked to the Bone Comp.



## Diva Q (May 28, 2007)

Pics from Ottawa. 









This should work now. Thank you Bruce.


----------



## Bruce B (May 28, 2007)

Danielle,

The link requires a password to enter...


----------



## Diva Q (May 28, 2007)

I think it should work now. Meant to make it a slideshow.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 29, 2007)

Sweet slide show Diva.  Saw a few people that I recognized.


----------

